# shipping history websites



## wayoutwest (Feb 9, 2007)

g/day everybody.i just wondered if anybody knows of any websites that do***ents a ships history, like when built different names and owners ect.also a site of port movements archives.thanks for any help. mike.(Thumb)


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

*History*

The Bosun's Watch lists trawlers together with their histories but we deal (mainly) with Fleetwood vessels.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Mike

Welcome to the site. 
There are lots of sites with Company Histories on them. Tapping the name of a Company in Goggle would be a big help. It also depends on what type of ship you are researching.
Here are some of the ones I frequently use:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/index.html
http://s9.invisionfree.com/ukfe
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/altern8news/
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/
http://www.irishseashipping.com/index.htm
http://www.bluestarline.org/index.html
http://www.containershipping.nl/
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/StenaLine.html

As I said, there are loads. Other members on this site we also be able to help with those that I have not heard of.

Regards

Karl


----------



## wayoutwest (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks lilguy and hawkeye some great sites i hope we get some more. mike


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

There's a number here: http://www.balot-pictures.com/Link.html. And there's a number here: http://www.duivendijk.net/links.htm And there's a number here: http://www.arendnet.com/ And there's a number here: http://scheepvaart.startkabel.nl/? And if you need some more, there's this: http://www.bruzelius.info/nautica/Links/Maritime_History.html And this: http://sydaby.eget.net/swe/ref.htm And finally this:http://www.boat-links.com/boatlink.html Regards, Stein.


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

No better ship knowledge than on this website you're in now,Wayoutwest. Amongst the thousands of members there's a mine of information.
I guarantee if you have a question, somebody is going to answer it PDQ.

Happy surfing mate.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

As oldbosun says I echo his words. With the ammount of knowlegable members onboard I dont think any question will take long to answer


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

For Atlantic Transport Line, J.C. Kinghorn's excellent site is at www.geocities.com/jckinghorn/ATL. Signalman


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Some british links, primarily liners, cruise ships and ferries:http://www.sealinks.fsnet.co.uk/ A page of sailing ships links from Germany: http://www.faszination-segelschiffe.de/links.html Modelsail: http://www.minisail.ch/cgi-bin/links.pl A French list: http://www.frenchlines.com/liens_en.php Anothe French one: http://perso.orange.fr/kerprich-ar-mor/marine.html Pure maritime history: http://www.icmh.org.uk/links.asp Some more of that: http://www.centres.ex.ac.uk/cmhs/links/index.shtml As said above though, for human resources and scope, the site we're on is unbeatable. Regards, Stein


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

A little bothersome that you can't amend your postings on the forum part of this site, I have a couple of more link pages. One is good for allied merchant navy in WW 2:
http://members.tripod.com/~merchantships/merchantseamentributelinks1.html Here's a couple for model ships: http://www.densmodelships.zoomshare.com/9.shtml and: http://www.modelshipbuilder.com/resources/links.html Regards, Stein.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Takk stein
Very useful. Thanks... help yourself to a large Linie.

Regards


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Stein You can amend your postings, well at least I can with the "EDIT" button


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi R5848etc. The edit button here, unlike the one on the gallery page, stays only for a limited time. Regards, Stein


----------

